# Grand Forks, ND connection



## Quirthanon (May 2, 2004)

This should be an area where people from the Grand Forks area can post info and meet other gamers.  I've had trouble connecting in the past and thought this would help.

We currently are seeking one or two gamers that have Tuesday nights off.  We change campaigns every couple of months and do not always play D&D, right now we're using Shadowrun.


----------



## CreepingCharly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Grand Forks Gamer Seeking Group*

Hey everyone.

I am currently going to college in the Grand Forks area and am looking for a group to game with.  I have primarily played D&D 3.0 / 3.5, but am willing to try something new.  I prefer a balance of roleplaying with action, and consider myself a semi-serious gamer.  Please let me know if anyone has an open spot in a game.  Thanks.


----------



## CreepingCharly (Jul 14, 2004)

Quirthanon said:
			
		

> We currently are seeking one or two gamers that have Tuesday nights off.  We change campaigns every couple of months and do not always play D&D, right now we're using Shadowrun.




Quirthanon,

I would be interested in joining your gaming group on Tuesdays.  I have no real experience in Shadowrun however.  I have heard a little bit about it from friends, but that's about it.  Let me know what you think.  Thanks.


----------

